# which state / city should i choose?



## hir007

I want to do masters in computers (web, software) in Australia, and my husband has completed his graduation in commerce. I and my husband are planning to move Australia but we are confused which state should we choose. Can anyone help us? I have heard that Sydney and Melbourne are well known for crime.


----------



## JandE

hir007 said:


> I have heard that Sydney and Melbourne are well known for crime.


Some parts of just about every City in the world are well known for crime.

Some parts of Sydney and Melbourne are safer than some parts of most other Cities in the world.

What i have found is that Australia tends to *publicise* more crime than many other countries, and that can cause people to think there is more crime.


----------



## Jolly40oz

*Hi there*

As of 2016, Melbourne is rated highest for education - It is comfortably Australia's biggest student city. There are an estimated 270,000 university students in Melbourne. More than a third (91,000) are international students.

The city offers students a wide range of education choices, with 8 universities based in the city.
Melbourne is also Australia's most livable city because of the cultural entertainment on offer plus good public transport.

If you were looking at Sydney or Perth then they are ranked about in the middle. Thanks.


----------



## sandieb

Sydney & Melbourne appear to be best for employment.

There are many positives to both cities & they rank very high positively worldwide.

And as with any large city, there are some negatives like crime, pollution, traffic congestion... etc.


----------



## WillBeavis

Sydney is best for education.


----------



## pndaccountants

Melbourne is the best for leaving area in Australia...


----------



## bryonyaraminta

Sydney is best always .


----------



## aict

Hi,
In my opinion, Perth is the best city in Australia for education. Last year, I have completed my networking study in Perth From AICT (Australian Institute of Commerce and Technology). It is one of the leading institutes in Australia for business, IT and English courses.
Thanks!!


----------



## newpain01

I am also planning to do my Masters in Australia, also in Computer Science. In my opinion, Sydney is a great city and a lot of opportunities for IT there, so I am planning to study there.
Do you have some universities in mind? I am looking for advice/recommendation for Computer Science universities in Sydney.


----------



## Bon Miane

Take a look at courses on offer at QUT. North Brisbane is fairly safe for crime and that Uni has a really good reputation.


----------



## erin515

Hi,

I understand your concern. But Australia being one of the top destinations in terms of higher education, I believe it's a testament that the country is a safe place to study. There are also many top universities in Australia with major campuses in Sydney and Melbourne. To help you out, I found a good source where you can view top universities in Australia with details about their campuses --> PostgradAustralia. Just go to institutions section and browse each to check where their campuses are mostly located. Good luck to you and your husband!

Cheers,
Erin


----------



## syd10

Sydney is the most expensive, followed by Melbourne.

But in general, Sydney & Melbourne have better employment opportunities.

Since you are planning to study, you could pick one of the other cities that are cheaper.


----------



## MandyKA

I don't know about you, but the weather is more of an issue to consider than the crime. You can move around a city to better areas, but you can't move to a new city as easily if you don't enjoy the weather. Just my 2 cents.


----------

